
You’re Not Getting Enough Sleep–and It’s Killing You - ycombonator
https://www.wired.com/story/youre-not-getting-enough-sleep-and-its-killing-you/
======
m463
I think some of my relatives who died or had an "event" while sleeping
actually were undiagnosed sufferers of sleep apnea.

And I suspect that before it became life threatening, they just were suffering
years and decades of poor sleep.

CPAP ftw.

------
dysosmia
The article mentions a few times the subject's recommendation to get away from
caffeine and alcohol. For people with a bit more background on what he's
talking about, is he recommending a blanket ban on the substances altogether
or just to stop using them as a crutch for waking up or falling asleep?

~~~
ycombonator
My doctor says at most have a cup of coffee or tea in the morning and decaf no
later than 2pm. Anything after that chamomile/herbal. It worked like magic.

------
officialjunk
is sleeping more the secret to living “forever?” it would be ironic if we
could live 1000 years, but only be awake for 1 hour a day, for example.

~~~
stackola
1000 years x 356 days x 1 hour would be a bad deal, compared to 80 years x 356
days x 16 hours. (350k vs 450k hours)

~~~
officialjunk
but you get to see 1000 years of technology advancement, for example.

